# 55 gallon set up



## jfnightwolf (Sep 20, 2014)

hi all i am thinking about getting a 55 gallon tank and what fish should i put in there ?thank you everyone! opcorn:


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

Dwarf Mbunas......perfect tank size for them. Demasoni+ Yellow Labs is real Popular.......Species only Saulosi tank is another good one. Lots of color with either one.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

First are you new to cichlids as we need to know more info like which cichlids you like etc. What are the dimensions? Would you like just Central Americans or just South American or both. Would you like a pair or singles. I don't know what your interested in but I think if your tank is 4ft long you could maybe do a convict and jack dempsey. Or a convict with a firemouth and some dithers a catfish and a pleco would look nice. But we really need more information.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Raiderdane this is the Central American section not african. But that is a good idea


----------



## Raiderdane (Sep 23, 2013)

Yep....just now noticed that. Sorry about that. Convicts and Jack Dempseys then. Maybe a Pictus Catfish and a couple of Plecos with them.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I'd only suggest jack dempsey and convict I've the op has a 4ft tank


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

Raiderdane said:


> Yep....just now noticed that. Sorry about that. Convicts and Jack Dempseys then. Maybe a Pictus Catfish and a couple of Plecos with them.


This is way too many fish for a 55g. I would go with a single Jack Dempsey or a pair of convicts. You can probably get away with one of each if you wanted.

If you want more fish then I might suggest a smaller CA cichlid, like rainbow cichlids if you can find them (good luck!) and get maybe 5 to 8 of those guys. Also, look at honduran red points. They are very similar to convicts (same genus) but not as aggressive. A single firemouth with the rainbows would be a cool mix... or maybe a Firemouth and a pair of hondurans


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd look at Rainbows, Cryptoheros species, and Archocentrus. Lots of cool options for smallish cichlids, a lot if which are available through Aquabid.


----------

